# Goat in mourning... Please help!!!



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I lost my doe Tuesday night and my little guy won't stop bleating. Every time he cries I just break down crying. My doe was fine in the morning and when I got home she was cold and down, she couldn't move her legs... It was awful. We had to put her down. My little guy was just standing next to her protecting her. He's normally very skittish and he wouldn't move. Anyways, I have another doe that he is with right now but it's not his girl. I'm a wreck and I don't know what to do. I really don't want to get another goat right now. This has been an awful week and I am feeling so drained. Please help me help him!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is just going to have to mourn. Hopefully he will bond with your other goat. Sorry you lost her.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok... This breaks my heart. :/


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. Yes, they do get sad. Give him all the lovin' you can.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks. I live in Arizona and our weather this week was insane with flooding.They have an inside area that didn't flood and that's where I found her but I'm sure the humidity and everything else got to her... I'm just so bummed out. I had the vet scheduled Friday to come check on all three of them. And I thought she was acting funny Monday but thought it was weather related. Didn't think it would kill instantly...


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How old is he? Was he still nursing? I know it's hard, but it's only been a couple of days. The other Doe may be wondering where she is as well. Spend as much time with them as you can. I think it will help all of you.. :hug: Hopefully, when the Vet comes tomorrow, the other two will check out fine.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

No it's not her baby. He switches off between the girls for who his favorite is. She just happened to be his recently. He's 9 months old. My other doe could be mourning but I haven't heard one bleat out of her. She's always been happy solo. I bought her from the slaughter auction and she's more like a dog. Always wanting to be with me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, it will take time and lots of love.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your little guy will be fine again when his heart heals. In the mean time, give him some extra attention. Some Vit. B, Probiotics and/or baking soda might help him during this stressful time. Hugs!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

He's never been one to like me or friendly but seems we're starting to bond...!


----------

